# Big Mockba



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I was pleased to get this off ebay for next to nowt







.

You can get these from Eastern Europe for Â£20 to Â£30 but to my eye they look like they've been redialed to make them look "military".

They look like converted pocket watches and the movements would indicate that origin, but this is how they came in the late 1940's into the '50s.

They're big ( 48mm usually ) with a 15 jewel movement stamped "Mockba" ( Moscow ).

I think I'll let a professional smarten this one up a bit - but not too much














.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

That is really handsome watch, is it running?

Just replace the seconds hand & keep all that attractive 'patination'










Ps Where can I get one?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

nice to get an original without cartoon dial placed over it (usually laser printed)!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> That is really handsome watch, is it running?
> 
> Just replace the seconds hand & keep all that attractive 'patination'
> 
> ...


Yes it's running Alan, but the winding button is loose.

All I'm doing is having the movement cleaned, the button/stem fixed and the second hand replaced  . I won't even be removing the "rust" marks from the dial














.

A few of the Ukrainian sellers on ebay offer them, but many have been messed about with to make them more attractive to collectors







.

As David says, some sellers have resorted to putting printed paper picture dials in the cases







.

I'll pm you when I see some if you have trouble finding them  .



Xantiagib said:


> nice to get an original without cartoon dial placed over it (usually laser printed)!


I'm sure you've noticed the alarming way Sturmanskies have bred over the past year. They almost look brand new







 .


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

raketakat said:


> I'll pm you when I see some if you have trouble finding them  .


Thanks Ian


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

ian

maybe this one has the same movement, although this one is much later- 1980 from the inscription.










quiete a nice movement too, case size is 49.6 mm.










regards,john.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

The movement will be similar but not the same... that Sekonda pocket watch has a Molnija 3602, fantastic movement in its own right the mockba should have a type-1 movement in it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

This is the sort of movement you can expect John







.

This is a pre war example though. Dig that "decoration" 







.


----------

